# [LOGIN] Impossible de se logguer apres une 1ere install

## bloodybaron

Bonjour a tous,

Je viens d'installer la gentoo 2005.0 sur mon portable en essayant de suivre scrupuleusement le manuel.

Le probleme c'est qu'apres le reboot j'arrive en mode texte , je veux me logguer en root.

J'obtiens l'invite , je tape donc root et le mot de passe root et j'obtiens "login incorrect" donc impossible de me connecter.

Je precise que j'ai bien tapé la commande "passwd" lors de l'install pour changer le mot de passe root , et qu'ayant qques connaissances ,

 j'ai rebooté sur le live CD j'ai monté les partitions du disque et essayé plusieurs fois de re taper passwd pour changer le mot de passe root. 

De plus je suis aussi entré en mode single sur ma gentoo pour changer le mot de passe root et au reboot , toujours impossible de se logguer. 

Je precise que j'ai pas mal parcouru le forum et bien que j'y ai trouvé qques pistes interessantes , rien n'a resolu mon probleme.

(Si ça peut aider a trouver le pb (meme si ça n'a surement rien a voir)  lors de la procedure d'identification au dessus de l'invite de login il y a marqué 

Harry.unknowndomain (Linux i686 gentoo-2.6.11-r3) alors que j'ai specifié le dnsdomainname et tout ce qui concerne le reseau comme specifié dans la doc)

Merci de votre aide ! 

Si vous voulez des precisions n'hesitez pas me les demander !

Yann

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut et bienvenue sur le Forum Gentoo  :Very Happy: 

T'as verifie que le map de ton clavier est le meme quand tu tapes la commande passwd et quand tu essayes de te logger ? (par exemple un clavier qwerty au boot, alors que t'as configure le mot de passe avec un clavier azerty)

si tu as ssh de lancer et une autre machine sur le reseau, est ce que t'arrives a te logger en ssh ?

----------

## bloodybaron

salut et merci de m'avoir repondu !

En fait j'ai tapé l'equivalent de mon mot de passe root en qwerty et en azerty  (y a un "a" dans le mot de passe et j'ai essayé les deux possibilités : a ou q)

Sinon je n'ai pas d'autre ordi a dipo donc je peux pas tester ssh.

Une reinstall me tente pas trop c long et fastidieux alors toute aide est la bienvenue !   :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

ben moi je propose de faire un mot de passe super simple pour root :

1. Tu bootes sur le liveCD

2. Tu montes la partoche / chrootes dans l'environement

3. tu mets un pass tres simple : passwd root  (et comme mot de passe, tu choisis par exemple la lettre "a" uniquement)

4. tu rebootes et t'essayes

----------

## bloodybaron

ben en fait j'ai deja essayé j'avais mis "dede" comme mot de passe root. ça a pas marché...

une autre idée ?  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

'alute

ouuuh là çà sent le coups fumant  :Shocked:  et je crois que t'as un compère qui a un cas similaire dans un autre post

tu as quelles infos dans les logs et le dmesg qd tu es en chroot ? (me demande si ce n'est pas pam qui merde...)

----------

## montesq

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> je crois que t'as un compère qui a un cas similaire dans un autre post 
> 
> 

 

ouais là --> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=2465279#2465279

mais c'est aussi son post... 

@bloodybaron : tu fais des tests de rapidité pour savoir si dans le futur il faut mieux poster sur le forum en anglais ou sur le forum français?

----------

## bloodybaron

pas eu le reflexe de regarder j'ai pas bcp d'experience sous linux je vais regarder de ce pas !

----------

## bloodybaron

non montesq je me dis que poster en anglais et en français ça multiplie les chances de trouver soit qqun qui a eu le meme probleme soit qqun qui peut m'aider,

pour la simple et bonne raison que la communauté des utilisateurs anglo saxon de gentoo m'a l'air plus grande que les autres  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

mouais  :Confused:  mais précises le alors.  :Wink:   (en plus les doublons...)

[Edit] en regards de ce bug https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=40633

essayes avec un seul caractère pour le passroot et de préférence, un qui ne porte pas à confusion si un pb de map viens se greffer dessus en plus (un "h" par exemple)  :Wink: 

avec un peu de chance vu que tu as zappé le passroot à l'install et qu'ensuite ce bug ce répercute, ton "dede" n'est pas pris en compte... enfin c'est a tester 

[Edit]

----------

## jpopcenter

Autre piste, au cas où

- reboot livecd

- remonte ta partition servant de root

- ouverture du /etc/shadow

- sur la premiere ligne (celle du root) tu supprimes tous les caractères entre le 1er ':' et le 2nd

- umount

- reboot dans la gentoo

- à la connexion tu mets "root" au login et normalement ça ne te demande pas de passwd (au pire tu tappes sur ENTER)

normalement, là, tu devrais te logguer en root sans mot de passe

Sinon, un autre moyen plus rapide et qui pourra en amuser certains dans les facs/lycées/etc... ou l'admin a installé des machines linux avec grub/lilo sans mot de passe pour ses derniers (si, si, ça arrive trèèèèèès souvent)

Au démarrage, tu entres

pour grub :

```

kernel /path/vers/le/kernel root=/dev/device/root init=/bin/sh rw

boot

```

pour lilo :

```

linux root=/dev/device/root init=/bin/sh rw

```

Et hop les cocos, vous êtes loggué directement en root sur la machine

Faites un petit 

```

passwd

```

pour changer le mot de passe root, redemarrez (ctrl-alt-sup), rebootez "normalement" avec grub/lilo et reconnectez vous en root sur la machine avec VOTRE mot de passe

A partir de là, si vous etes un hacker et que vous avez des idées marrantes ne vous génez pas... Quant aux autres, courrez voir l'administrateur et apprenez lui à se servir de linux

Allez, bon "root" à vous  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## bloodybaron

re a tous,

j'avoue que je reste perplexe , aucune des solutions proposées n'a marché...

petit compte rendu:

comme deja dit plus haut , le chgt de mot de passe en passant par le liveCD ou le mode single ne marche pas

mot de passe à 1 caractere -> marche pas : login incorrect

si j'efface le mot de passe cryptée ds /etc/shadow -> ne demande plus de mot de passe root mais met directement "login incorrect" apres que j'ai saisi root comme login

le dmesg ne donne rien d'interessant j'ai regardé toute les lignes....

au niveau de /var/log/messages j'ai trouvé ça d'interessant:

Jun 5 18:54:01 Harry Login[5838]: FAILED LOGIN FROM /dev/vc/1 for root, Authentification failure

Jun 5 18:54:09 Harry Login(pam-unix)[5838]: authentification failure ; logname=  uid=0  euid=0  tty=/dev/vc/1 ruser=  rhost=  user=root

 (je precise que c de la recopie a la main alors soyez indulgents avec la syntaxe)

sinon qqun du forum anglais m'a conseillé de creer un nouvel user , de me logguer et d'essayer de rentrer en root par:

su -

ça me donne -> su : permission denied

(l'utilisateur est dans le groupe root)

des courageux pour continuer a m'aider a trouver la solution ?

(en tout cas c clair ça sent le coup fumant)

----------

## montesq

 *Quote:*   

> l'utilisateur est dans le groupe root

 

tu veux dire dans le groupe wheel..... ?

----------

## jpopcenter

Une dernière idée pour moi  :Twisted Evil: 

Bon, tu commences par ton eternel reboot LiveCD suivi du chroot dans la partition destinée à être montée sur /

Tu refais un

 *Quote:*   

> etc-update
> 
> source /etc/profile
> 
> passwd

 

En entrant un mot de passe non vide avec aucune ambiguïté sur qwerty/azerty (au pire, regarde si ton /etc/rc.conf est bien configuré pour ton clavier)

A la limite, tu entres le mot root comme mot de passe, comme ça tu es sûr qu'il est "bon".

Ensuite, regarde ton fichier /etc/shadow à la ligne du root

Après le premier ":" vérifie que le premier caractère n'est pas un "!". Si c'est le cas, supprime-le et enregistre les modifications.

Reboot normalement et loggue en root/root.

Si ça ne marche pas, jettes-toi par la fenêtre.

Si tu suis RIGOUREUSEMENT ce que je viens de décrire (et si tu habites assez haut), tu ne devrais plus avoir de soucis de login  :Twisted Evil: 

Bon courage

----------

## bloodybaron

a chaque fois que je teste un nouveau mot de passe jpopcenter j'effectue systematiquement l'env-update et le source /etc/profile

(le etc-update est pas recommandé parait il... de plus on peut pas faire plus simple que "dede" ou meme "bb" comme mot de passes...

de toute façon meme en supprimant completement le mot de passe dans /etc/shadow il ne me demande plus de mot de passe mais m'affiche 'login incorrect" 

merci qd meme pour ton aide jpopcenter et pour ton info j'habite au rez de chaussée , decidement t'as pas de chance ce soir  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bloodybaron

@montesq : oui dans le groupe wheel et aussi dans le groupe root...

----------

